
Could Consciousness Forge the Universe? - mathgenius
https://fqxi.org/community/articles/display/232
======
nabla9
Talk about misleading semiotics.

The fqxi site gives the impression of new age pseudoscience, but the advisory
council includes people like David Chalmers, Martin Rees, Lee Smolin, etc.
Some of the content of the site is very speculative and far out there, but
that's not bad itself.

